
The father of all men is 340k years old - zeristor
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23240-the-father-of-all-men-is-340000-years-old/
======
zeristor
This is the actual paper this article was based on:

[https://www.cell.com/ajhg/fulltext/S0002-9297(13)00073-6](https://www.cell.com/ajhg/fulltext/S0002-9297\(13\)00073-6)

All very fascinating

